# My first foal of the season :)



## countrycharm (Nov 5, 2007)

Well she was a squeze to get out and a little over cooked (2weeks) but she made it






My first foal of the season i brought this mare already bred and she saved her first filly for me



she'd had colts up till now so here she is, im guessing same colour as mum...

Born 9am this morning















and a little bit later all fluffy she is a bit of a big baby both now doing well















Thanks Chanel


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 5, 2007)

*WOW CONGRATS!!She is a beauty!!!Glad both are doing well!*


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats,

What a cutie. Love her color.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Nov 5, 2007)

Aww they both look greta..Glad they are doing well


----------



## River1018 (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## rockin r (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is georgous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reble (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh this is great seeing babies all year round...


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow what a beautiful baby!! I love her...

Missy


----------



## MInx (Nov 5, 2007)

Aww what a beauty! What color do you call her mom? Buckskin roan? anyway lovely filly you lucky thing. Congratulations!

Maxine


----------



## Mona (Nov 5, 2007)

Awww, what a little doll!! Congratulations on your lovely new filly!


----------



## hairicane (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats, what a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Nov 5, 2007)

just beautiful!!!!!!!!! I love the first picture..well...and the second......ahhh gee..she is just a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Rachel (Nov 5, 2007)

BIG congratulations! She's a little doll


----------



## countrycharm (Nov 6, 2007)

Thankyou all for your lovely words im going out to stare at her some more now hehe


----------



## speckles (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, I have to agree here.



She is stunning!!! Well done to that fantastic mum! Enjoy the foal staring Chanel. You can never get tired of watching the babies in my opinion.





Sandra


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2007)

She is precious! Congratulations


----------



## BM Miniatures (Nov 6, 2007)

awww congrats! Wat a cutie!


----------



## GMAMINIS (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww! What a pretty little girl!



My appy mare saved her first filly for me this year to, so exciting!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww she's lovely!


----------



## lvponies (Nov 6, 2007)

Awwwwww!! She's just so cute!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new filly! What a doll!!!!! I love the "fresh" baby pictures!


----------



## Meavey (Nov 6, 2007)

Now that is a true grulla baby, yes she´s gonna be like mom, a lovely grulla.






Congrats on a healthy pretty baby!


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky you! She is very cute, who is mum?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations

she is just gorgeous





Lori


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 7, 2007)

Yay



!! Nice to get the first one out of the way...I'm waiting on my 2nd and final foal for this year, any day now...


----------



## twister (Nov 7, 2007)

What a beautiful filly, congratulations. So nice to see babies all year round on the forum. More pics please





Yvonne


----------



## Sue S (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats. on a beautiful little filly, Glad mom and baby are doing ok.


----------



## MissMolly (Nov 7, 2007)

Pretty color and nice legs!


----------



## Lena1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Gorgeous littlegirl Congratulations


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 8, 2007)

She's adorable





Glad mom and baby are doing so well!


----------



## countrycharm (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my barron mare who hasnt had a foal in 5 years!! aint she a cleva girl



iv only had her a few months i was given her from a friend so when i found out she was pregnant i offered him the foal back hes coming to see her tomorow and is sooo excited hopefully i can get her back in foal now for my first AMHA foal next year





Born 2.30 am this morning nice quick and easy lil black filly probably go grey




















half sister to my other girl (same sire)






and some updated pics of my other girl whos two weeks now



she is out of a buckeroo mare and by Blugables Napoleans Solo cant wait to introduce them in a few days...






and thats enough of photos for one day lol


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 22, 2007)

awwwww,,, So precious. Congrats!



and a filly!!

~Sandy


----------



## lvponies (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful little girls!!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 22, 2007)

CONGRATS!!












They are beautiful!


----------



## Rachel (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations on another beautiful filly! I love your gray mare - my favorite color!


----------



## wiccanz (Nov 22, 2007)

Two little darlings



It's great to get them out of the way, isn't it, can concentrate on showing now


----------



## maplegum (Nov 22, 2007)

They both take my breath away!

Love the one on her back


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your adorable new filly.


----------



## MInx (Nov 23, 2007)

OMG what great pictures..and what a hill in the last one! I bet you could pasture them there and have some VERY fit horses eh?

Would do mine good. Me tooLOL


----------

